# Parking in the UK - Is there a database of MH's can park?



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

Just a quick question I wondered if anybody has database of where you can park in the UK? 

Frankia MH


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, MHF does.

Dave


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Hi*

Do you know where it is located?

Cheers
FM


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://campsites.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Thanks But isn't there a list where you can park in town?*

Thanks for your assistance. I just wondered if there was a list for MH friendly car parks in Town centres?

Example Welwyn Garden City- there isn't anywhere to park


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi, 
if you hit Google with " city parking motorhome" it comes up with a few lists. I read about someone compiling such a list on here but I cannot find the thread


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Example Welwyn Garden City- there isn't anywhere to park"

Does none of the 5 listed here with no height barriers suit?

http://www.welhat.gov.uk/transportstreets/parking/carparks/wgc

Dave


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Hi, How do RV's cope with parking in Town centres?*

Welwyn car parks are mostly outside of town centre but I did wonder if somebody couldn't put a list together.

Maybe we all could as it seems parking for a large motorhome can cause problems?

How do people with RV's cope?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Hi, How do RV's cope with parking in Town centres?*



FrankiaMH said:


> How do people with RV's cope?


Hi

To be very frank I don't care for city centres, the further away the better but if needs must whether in a car or RV I would use public transport or cycle .. 
For everyday needs, most (not all) supermarkets and out of town retail parks are fine for an RV unless you pitch up at midday on a Saturday..coach parks are another alternative if not busy..


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Thanks But isn't there a list where you can park in town*



FrankiaMH said:


> Thanks for your assistance. I just wondered if there was a list for MH friendly car parks in Town centres?
> 
> Example Welwyn Garden City- there isn't anywhere to park


Hi,

Along with motorhome colleagues we were unable to locate a free directory for motorhome parking in town centers, so decided to create our own web site. We have made a start at:

www.motorhome.me.uk

John.


----------

